# pentrant liquid test corse "PT"



## yosri Azab (2 مايو 2007)

Liquid penetrant inspection
الكورس كامل التفتيش بطريقة إختراق السوائل
http://rapidshare.com/files/29136149/Introduction_to_Penetrant_Testing.pdf


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

وعايزين نشوف شطارتك فى الباقي
`ut & Rt

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

ونرجو منك المزيد

Ut & Rt


اخوك / احمد جمال


----------



## islamiccastel (3 مايو 2007)

فتح الله عليك


----------



## mazen_99 (4 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى على مجهودك الرائع و ننتظر المزيد U T & R T


----------



## prof mido (10 مايو 2007)

أيوه كده يا أخ يسري
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## eng_redaesm (16 مايو 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا 

في انتظار ... Rt&ut


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى على مجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينور عليك و يكرمك بعلمه و يذيدك من نعيمه و يجعل فى وجهك القبول و الرضى
كنت محتاج الكورس ده شكرا
و مستنيين Ut Rt


----------

